# Tv 4K per ps4



## Milo (9 Gennaio 2017)

Volevo prendere una nuova tv per la mia ps4 (e magari futura pro), volevo chiede ai più esperti cosa ne pensano di questo samsung ue40ku6100.


----------



## Jino (9 Gennaio 2017)

Buono, quanti pollici?


----------



## Milo (9 Gennaio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Buono, quanti pollici?



40 pollici, costa 399€, me lo consigli? oppure per la ps4 pro và preso meglio?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> 40 pollici, costa 399€, me lo consigli? oppure per la ps4 pro và preso meglio?



Controlla se ha l' HDR, così puoi sfruttare meglio i nuovi giochi. Molti giochi sono stati patchati per il supporto HDR, e tutti quelli in uscita lo supporteranno.


----------



## Milo (9 Gennaio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Controlla se ha l' HDR, così puoi sfruttare meglio i nuovi giochi. Molti giochi sono stati patchati per il supporto HDR, e tutti quelli in uscita lo supporteranno.




Su Amazon l'ha insieme al televisore quindi penso ci sia.

Anche se sinceramente non so cosa sia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/5fn/Samsung-UE40KU6100-Smart-Curved-Ultra-HDR-inch/B01LZUKKLC
> 
> Su Amazon l'ha insieme al televisore quindi penso ci sia.
> 
> Anche se sinceramente non so cosa sia



L'HDR è l'estensione della gamma di colori, per quel che mi riguarda è più importante che il 4K, i giochi sono visivamente stupefacenti.
In base a quel link (rimuovilo però! ) sembra che sia supportato, ma magari informati meglio su Internet


----------



## Milo (9 Gennaio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'HDR è l'estensione della gamma di colori, per quel che mi riguarda è più importante che il 4K, i giochi sono visivamente stupefacenti.
> In base a quel link (rimuovilo però! ) sembra che sia supportato, ma magari informati meglio su Internet



Quindi alla fine è un affare? Potrei prenderlo?

ma questo hdr poi và settato manualmente? per uno che non sà manco cos è come si può arrangiare?


----------



## Eziomare (9 Gennaio 2017)

Scusate l'intromissione ma l' Hdr serve a una cippa di niente sulla PlayStation pro, influisce in modo abominevole sulla fluidità. O meglio, rende si l'immagine piu' piacevole, ma a quale costo? Sono tutto fuorché un esperto di videogames (ho giocato meno di 15 titoli in vita mia) ma questa e' stata la mia recentissima esperienza personale (giustappunto una settimana fa) .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Quindi alla fine è un affare? Potrei prenderlo?
> 
> ma questo hdr poi và settato manualmente? per uno che non sà manco cos è come si può arrangiare?



I giochi che lo supportano spesso hanno l'opzione per attivarlo nel menù, poi c'è l'opzione sulle impostazioni PS4/PS4 PRO, e il TV avrà sicuramente il settaggio semplice nei suoi menù. E' semplice, vedrai che non avrai problemi.
Sul TV non posso aiutarti di più, perchè non lo conosco. Io prenderò un OLED LG o Sony l'anno prossimo, quella OLED è un po' la tecnologia che andrà per la maggiore. Inoltre, se vuoi godere bene del 4K forse ti servirebbe una Tv un po' più grande.

Ma a quel prezzo mi sembra comunque un buonissimo TV, prova a leggere qualche recensione specifica di videogiocatori.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Scusate l'intromissione ma l' Hdr serve a una cippa di niente sulla PlayStation pro, influisce in modo abominevole sulla fluidità. O meglio, rende si l'immagine piu' piacevole, ma a quale costo? Sono tutto fuorché un esperto di videogames (ho giocato meno di 15 titoli in vita mia) ma questa e' stata la mia recentissima esperienza personale (giustappunto una settimana fa) .



L'HDR non influisce minimamente sulla fluidità e il framerate.
Magari è la risoluzione più alta che causa questo in un singolo gioco non ottimizzato, ma è tutto un altro discorso. Che gioco hai provato?


----------



## Eziomare (9 Gennaio 2017)

Ho provato con Bloodborne e con Fifa 2017, ho disattivato l'hdr dopo pochi minuti e non l'ho piu' ca...o, troppa differenza di fluidità. Poi bo, ripeto che di videogame e tecnologia in genere non ci capisco un'acca.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Ho provato con Bloodborne e con Fifa 2017, ho disattivato l'hdr dopo pochi minuti e non l'ho piu' ca...o, troppa differenza di fluidità. Poi bo, ripeto che di videogame e tecnologia in genere non ci capisco un'acca.



Bloodborne non supporta l'HDR e non ha un supporto per Playstation PRO. 
Fifa 2017 non ce l'ho ma leggo che è uno dei giochi supportati meglio e non ho mai letto lamentele, gira a 4k nativi/60 fps su PRO.

Non ho ben capito cosa ti sia capitato comunque l'HDR non c'entra assolutamente nulla con la fluidità.
In ogni caso va attivato solo per i giochi che lo supportano.


----------



## Jino (9 Gennaio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> 40 pollici, costa 399€, me lo consigli? oppure per la ps4 pro và preso meglio?



Quel tv a quei soldi prendilo ad occhi chiusi. Se la distanza da cui giochi non è tanto elevata 40 pollici sono perfetti.


----------



## Milo (9 Gennaio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quel tv a quei soldi prendilo ad occhi chiusi. Se la distanza da cui giochi non è tanto elevata 40 pollici sono perfetti.



Sarà poco più di un metro


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Sarà poco più di un metro



Allora basta ed avanza! Io a poco più di un metro gioco con un 37 e già basta! Prendila, a quei soldi vale la pena.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Gennaio 2017)

Io per l'xbox one (prenderò poi a dicembre la project scorpio) , ho una lg 43 pollici che ovviamente ha anche il 4k e mi ci trovo bene


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Gennaio 2017)

Che budget hai?


----------

